# My site, my Blurb store



## Iron Flatline (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi all. 

Long time member, less active these days, but still grateful for everything I learned here.

My site is Roth-Photo.com, please come by and see my work.

I recently released two books. I hope you like what you see, and that you buy one of each. I'm very proud of them, and would love to give one to every person I meet... but two years of work are clearly visible, I hope.

Blurb - The Americans

Blurb - Hanjo

Thanks for taking the time to look. 

...oh, and feel free to find me on Facebook 

Flatline on Facebook


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 19, 2011)

Your work has simply become AMAZING!


----------



## Overread (Nov 19, 2011)

You site is using music!! (that is apparently a sin but you're forgiven)

Also Bitter summed it up!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Nov 19, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!

Yeah, pretty pleased with where things are going. When I committed two years ago to "retire" from actual work and focus on photography I was worried I might suck. I'm happy to find I don't.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Nov 19, 2011)

<--- New Avatar!              New Sig File ---->


----------



## Overread (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd move your sig contents to the left - the right side is very easily missed (esp with the red links under the like button already masking them as being just part of the dull forum appearance ).

Also ---- I preferred your old avatar!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 19, 2011)

Iron Flatline said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Yeah, pretty pleased with where things are going. When I committed two years ago to "retire" from actual work and focus on photography I was worried I might suck. I'm happy to find I don't.



Don't take this the wrong way, but, I didn't  care much for you work when I joined here, and saw it. But man! I really don't have words. I've looked at your site several time since you've been back, and your work is beautiful. It is art. It is fascinating, captivating...how much more can I say, it speaks for itself. 

I am not typically fond of artistic nudes, because they typically lack the artistic part. Your work does not.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I am not typically fond of artistic nudes, because they typically lack the artistic part.



Really?

Who have you been looking at?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Can't see the books, they keep uploading, and uploading... or is it downloading?


----------



## Overread (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah I think something is broken on their preview feature - so I cheated and looked at the pics on his site


----------



## Iron Flatline (Nov 19, 2011)

Blurb book preview sucks. A lot. With a vengeance. I'm talking Slovakian border-crossing Ho.

I think 90% of nude shooters do it simply to somehow show that they can get women to get naked. Some actually come out with interesting images, but I try and do a different thing. There seem to be a few schools of nude shooters: Get 'em naked and do a quasi-sexy hyper-saturated magazine pose, there's the beautiful highly-posed B&W Mapplethorpe, the variation between pin-up, tattoos, and fetish, the shoot-'em-ugly Nan Goldin approach, and the boudoir less-is-more. I have very little use of nude photography, because I cannot find a language for myself that I find compelling. There is a new school of extremely intimate self-portraits done by some very powerful and self-confident women whose work I admire. It gets very close, an angle that you really only see while having sex, but it is still a self-portrait... and as such something I could never shoot. For me, I absolutely HAVE to allude to a story, or the image doesn't work... why is she in the room? Is she happy? or sad? Because he's gone? Because he's coming back? That kind of narrative matters to me a lot. But there are definitely some people out there doing original work... it's jus that I am more fascinated by the folds and reflections of certain fabrics than I am by human skin. My next project will be very much about sexuality, but in a confrontative way, I want the viewer to be uncomfortable. Stat tuned ;-)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 19, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I am not typically fond of artistic nudes, because they typically lack the artistic part.
> ...



I am speaking of amateurs/hobbyists, basically, Cloud. Also what I have seen in arenas such as our Photography Club, locally. Nudes win 1st place in competition almost everytime. But I see them more as Iron put it in his post. Yeah I get the whole "form" thing, but I still am not drawn to most of what I see from the area described above. What I feel most of the time from them is "look at me, I shoot nudes, and I'm so artsy".  


Iron, thanks for your response.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep. B&W naked chick with two light sources = art. Shoot me.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 19, 2011)

*pffft* You forgot colored gels, for the sans B&W shots. :greenpbl:


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 19, 2011)

eck!!! Wow man... I am stunned to find you on a forum, honestly you do some superb work. Thank you for sharing.

-TbW


----------

